# Fonction Genius sur Ipod 6ème génération



## nenon (11 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
Quelqu'un sait si la fonction Genius sera disponible sur les anciens iPod enfin pas si anciens que ça, disons sur les 6ème génération qui ne font pas parti de la nouvelle collection des Classic à 120 Go qui vient d'être lancée. J'ai téléchargé le nouvel iTunes V.8 hier soir mais je n'ai pas branché mon iPod alors je ne sais pas si une mise à jour est disponible pour les iPods à ce niveau là...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

On en parle juste à côté. On ferme donc ici.


----------

